# Stellungnahme Herr Schultz (Institut für Ostseefischerei Rostock) zur Dorschstudie



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2007)

Kam gerade reingeflattert, wird natürlich sofort veröffentlicht.
Leider bin ich ers nächste Woche zeitlich selber in der Lage, mich damit zu beschäftigen, werde dies aber dann auch tun.

Diese Stellungname wird auch im Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) veröffentlicht werden.

Die Stellungnahme kam von Herrn Schultz selbst, mit der Erlaubnis/Bitte diese zu veröffentlichen. 
Dabei wünschte er sich, dass diese Stellungnahme nicht im entsprechenden Thread zwischen anderen Diskussionsbeiträgen steht, sondern in einem separaten Thread (hiermit geschehen) mit Hinweis im anderen Thread auf diesen hier. 

Ebenso wurde angemerkt, dass nicht auf alle im Forum angesprochenen Fragen eingegangen werden kann und soll, sondern dass einige sich durch die gesamte Diskussion hindurch ziehende Aspekte Sicht des Institus näher erklärt und/bzw. deren Auffassung dazu darstellen soll:


> Werte „boardies“,
> 
> Wir haben in den letzten Tagen die Diskussion zu den Ergebnissen unserer Pilotstudie „Dorsch-/Kabeljaufänge durch die deutsche Freizeitfischerei der Nord- und Ostsee, 2004 – 2006“ mit viel Interesse verfolgt. Die Beiträge geben wahrsheinlich die gesamte Meinungsvielfalt bei den Anglern wieder. Neben sachlichen Meinungsäußerungen gibt es allerdings leider auch unsachliche, und manchmal scheinen sie stark von Emotionen geprägt zu sein. Letztere können, das müssen wir einräumen, auch durch die zum Teil unrichtige reißerische Berichterstattung in den Medien provoziert worden sein. So war in der „Schweriner Volkszeitung“ getitelt: „Angler fangen zuviel Dorsch in der Ostsee“, die Ostseezeitung machte auf mit „Angler fangen Fischern Dorsch weg“. Beide Überschriften sind von den jeweiligen Redaktionen frei erfunden worden und verkehren die Aussage unseres Berichtes ins Gegenteil. Die – inhaltlich korrekte – Überschrift der Original-dpa-Meldung lautete: „Freizeitfischer fangen mehr Dorsch als angenommen“.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Stellungnahme Herr Schultz (Institut für Ostseefischerei Rostock) zur Dorschstudi*

Das Angler Fische fangen wird ja nicht bestritten.Aber die Menge?Bevor ich ein eigenes boot mir anschaffte bin ich immer mit diversen Kutter rausgefahren.Die Fangausbeute war doch mehr als bescheiden.So leid wie es mir tut ich glaube den Anglern nur noch den Fisch den ich mit eigenen Augen sehe oder ein Foto.Die letzte aus Ausfahrt hat 11 Dorsche 1 Hering und 6 Wittlinge gebracht.Insgesammt 4 Personen wobei ich streng darauf achte das nur Fische ab 40 cm mitgenommen werden.cu
ps. Habe auch mit mehreren Anglern an der Erhebung durch den Angelkartenverkauf teilgenommen


----------



## Dorschgreifer (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Stellungnahme Herr Schultz (Institut für Ostseefischerei Rostock) zur Dorschstudi*

Zu der Menge der versendeten Fragebögen kann ich nur sagen, dass die wohl richtig ist. Wir in unserem Verein (ca. 1300 Mitglieder) haben auf jeden Fall ca. 2.000 Fragebögen erhalten. Diese Fragebögen wurden allerdings nie vom Vorstand an die Mitglieder verteilt, obwohl es ohne größeren Aufwand mit der Vereinsinfopost hätte versendet werden können.

Ich selbst habe für die Vorjahre die Sammelbögen für Veranstaltungen (hauptsächlich Kutterfahrten mit der Jugendgruppe) in unserem Verein ordnungsgemäß ausgefüllt und mit dem Freiumschlag zurück gesendet. 

Nachdem das Institut die Kutterkapitäne befragte, habe ich persönlich einen Anruf eines Institutmitarbeiters erhalten. Als ich ihm mitteilte, dass ich die Fragebögen immer versendet habe, hatte sich seine Nachfrage erledigt, da die Fänge ja bereits gemeldet waren.

Also, bevor hier darüber diskutiert wird, ob die Fragebögen tatsächlich verteilt wurden oder nicht, sollte man sich erst einmal in den Vereinen erkundigen, ob da eventuell auch Fragebögen angekommen sind und entsorgt wurden. Denn ich glaube kaum, das wir der einzige Verein waren, der die Bögen zugesendet bekommen hat. Und somit liegt das Problem der mangelnden Datenerhebung bei den Vereinen und somit wieder bei den Anglern.

Auch bei den Fangmeldungen der Kutter sollte man objektiv und realistisch sein. Es gibt zwar Tage, an denen nur 40 Fische auf dem gesamten Kutter rauskommen, aber auch Tage, an denen 200 und mehr Dorsche gefangen werden. Wenn man davon einen Jahresdurchschnitt ermittelt, dann glaube ich den Erhebungen ganz einfach.

Und außerdem weiß ich genau, was ich so im Jahr fange...|wavey:


----------



## Gummischuh (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Stellungnahme Herr Schultz (Institut für Ostseefischerei Rostock) zur Dorschstudi*

Ich frage mich immer, wat dieser ganze Forschungs- und Bürokratiewahnsinn soll ?

Geht's um Dorsche oder um Schuldzuweisungen ?

Jeder Depp weiß doch mittlerweile, dass der Dorsch Probleme hat.

Man sollte sich 'nen Kopp machen, wo ganz konkret Schutzzonen eingerichtet werden können, die für *ALLE* gleichermaßen gelten, ohne Rücksicht auf einzelne "Existenzen" oder Ähnliches. Eben im Sinne des Dorsches und nicht einzelner Gruppen. Stattdessen werden wohl mal wieder Millionen Euros verbraten, um nicht einmal zweifelsfrei festzustellen, wer an seinem Niedergang den größeren Einfluss hat.
Den Dorsch interessiert es nicht, wer ihm den Garaus macht.

Was zu tun ist, das weiß man. ...Man kann aber auch forschen, bis sich das Thema Dorsch von allein gelöst hat.

Schutzzonen, Mindestmaße und Fangbeschränkungen von von mir aus 5 Fischen pro Tag. Mehr brauchts doch nicht.


----------



## meeresdrachen (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Stellungnahme Herr Schultz (Institut für Ostseefischerei Rostock) zur Dorschstudi*

@all,

gewiß hat der Dorsch Probleme und es muß etwas
geschehen.Das wird es auch--garantiert!!!
Schaut euch nur mal die Fangmeldungen in diesem
Forum an.Ich denke,sie stimmen alle.
Die könnte man auch zum Hochrechnen der Ouote
heranziehen.Warum veröffentlicht ihr eure Fänge?
Aus Angabe?Um zu zeigen,was für tolle Angler ihr
seid?
Es wird uns Anglern zum Nachteil gereichen.
In Abwandlung eines anderen Sprichwortes würde 
ich sagen--"der Angler fängt und hält die Fresse".
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen


----------



## Gummischuh (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Stellungnahme Herr Schultz (Institut für Ostseefischerei Rostock) zur Dorschstudi*

Hallo Meeresdrachen

_".... gewiß hat der Dorsch Probleme und es muß etwas
geschehen.Das wird es auch--garantiert!!!....."

_Ja, und hoffentlich bald, sonst erledigt sich das Thema von allein.
Und wenn Angler einen gewissen Anteil am Druck auf diesen Fisch haben, dann kann man ihnen auch gewisse Beschränkungen abverlangen. ...Geht ja nicht ums Bestrafen. .......Einschränkungen sollten aber für alle Fischenden gleichermaßen gelten.

20...30 Dorsche im Boot und Zuhause Catch&Release vertreten, ...das kanns ja auch nicht sein.
Von daher halte ich auch wenig von sowas wie 'ner Verschwiegenheitstaktik.

Mit dem ganzen Geld für 'ne Forschung, die belegt, dass viele Angler viele Fische fangen, und der ganzen Kohle die der ganze Rattenschwanz daran kostet, damit könnte man manchem Berufsfischer auch direkt den Verzicht auf ein paar Tonnen Fisch versüßen, womit dem Dorsch dann tatsächlich mal geholfen wäre.


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Stellungnahme Herr Schultz (Institut für Ostseefischerei Rostock) zur Dorschstudi*

Prima,
nun ist die Stellungnahme ja endlich da. Obs allerdings bei denen helfen wird, die nicht verstehen wollen, bezweifele ich. Es ist schade, dass das gemeinsame Interesse nicht verstanden wird. Ob Berufs- oder Freizeitfischerei, keiner möchte schlechte Bestände. In den USA gibts z.B. seit fast 100 Jahren eine nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung des Heilbuttbestandes. Es funktioniert. Die Berufs- und Freizeitangler arbeiten zusammen und der Bestand ist besser denn je.

Ach ja: meinen Dank auch noch an Norbert Schulz!


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Stellungnahme Herr Schultz (Institut für Ostseefischerei Rostock) zur Dorschstudi*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Prima,
> nun ist die Stellungnahme ja endlich da. Obs allerdings bei denen helfen wird, die nicht verstehen wollen, bezweifele ich. Es ist schade, dass das gemeinsame Interesse nicht verstanden wird. Ob Berufs- oder Freizeitfischerei, keiner möchte schlechte Bestände. In den USA gibts z.B. seit fast 100 Jahren eine nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung des Heilbuttbestandes. Es funktioniert. Die Berufs- und Freizeitangler arbeiten zusammen und der Bestand ist besser denn je.
> 
> Ach ja: meinen Dank auch noch an Norbert Schulz!


 
|good:

ich bin auch der meinung, dass eine sicherung und bewirtschaftung der dorschbestände (nachzucht, klappt bei forellen ja auch) nur geschafft werden kann, wenn angler, berufsfischer und staat zusammenarbeiten

ich finde es zwar nicht toll, dass so viel von den ammis rüberkommt, aber in dem fgall ist es nötig


----------



## Dipsdive (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Stellungnahme Herr Schultz (Institut für Ostseefischerei Rostock) zur Dorschstudi*

Zitat:

_"Von Deutschland unterstützt beschloss die EU 2004, dass *alle Mitgliedsländer*, durch die *Dorsch/Kabeljau* gefangen wird, *Pilotstudien zur Abschätzung der Größenordnung der Dorsch-/Kabeljaufänge ihrer Freizeitfischer* *durchzuführen haben*. Diese Studie *wurde* im Rahmen des Nationalen Datenerhebungsprogramms zur Fischerei, das entsprechend der europäischen Datensammlungsverordnung durchgeführt wird, *realisiert*. _

_Unsere Hypothese war, dass die Fänge der Angler möglicherweise solche Größenordnungen erreichen, dass sie bei den Bestandsberechnungen berücksichtigt werden müssten – *bisher veröffentlichte Daten belegten dagegen eher, dass die Anglerfänge keinen großen Umfang erreichen würden..* _

*Alle betroffenen Länder hatten 2007 Berichte mit ihren Ergebnissen vorzulegen."*


Also erstmal vielen Dank für die Antwort bzw. Stellungnahme. Zeigt sie uns Anglern doch, dass wir nicht nur für "Hochrechnungen" taugen, sondern auch Ernst genommen werden (zumindest bei Herrn Schultz).

Die o.a. Textausschnitte halte ich für besonders interessant. Wenn allle Mitgliedsländer (durch die Dorsch/Kabeljau gefangen wird) verpflichtet wurden, solch eine Studie zu erstellen, dann ist das doch eine spannende und aufschlussreiche Sache.

Wir deutsche Angler können uns mit unseren Kollegen aus den Nachbarländern messen . Gibt es denn schon Ergebnisse? Wenn die Ergebnisse auf dem Tisch liegen, ist diese Studie doch viel besser zu bewerten. 
Denn warum sollte ein deutscher Angler z.B. 3 x so viel Dorsch fangen, wie sein polnischer Kollege |kopfkrat

Was ich damit sagen will: Die Erhebung der Fangzahlen dieser Studie sind für *mich* nicht immer *nachvollziehbar.* Damit zweifel ich die Fangzahlen aber nicht an. Ich kann ja schlecht das Gegenteil beweisen. Wie man aus einer Rückläuferquote zwischen 3-4 % auf alle Angler schließen kann, bleibt für mich weiter ein großes Rätsel.....auch wenn Herr Schultz nicht müde wird zu betonen, dass die Zahlen wissenschaftlichen Anforderungen genügen. 

Also ich bin doch sehr gespannt, wie die Zahlen in den "dorschfangenden" Mitgliedsstaaten ausfallen werden. Erst dann gibt es für mich die Möglichkeit, diese Studie richtig einzuordnen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Stellungnahme Herr Schultz (Institut für Ostseefischerei Rostock) zur Dorschstudi*

Grundsätzlich: 
Wissenschaftliche Studien sind nichts Schlechtes (auch wenn lange Zeit Wissenschaftler meinten, die Erde wäre eine Scheibe...).

Ob man als Gruppe (in diesem Falle Angler, bei anderen Themen eben andere Gruppen, also allgemein gesehen) solche Erhebungen grundsätzlich unterstützt, sollte man sich dennoch immer gut überlegen.

Wie schnell Ergebnisse populistisch von den Medien verfälscht werden, hat ja Herr Schultz in seinem Statement selbst zugegeben/gesehen.

Wichtig ist eben nicht die Studie als solche (gerade wenns um statistische Erhebungen geht, kann man immer ein Institut beauftragen, welches dann mit entsprechend gestalteten Umfragen die "passenden" Zahlen liefert (nicht auf die Studie hier bezogen, nicht auf Herr Schultz persönlich, rein allgemein)), sondern auf den/diejenigen, die eine Studie in Auftrag geben und vor allem:
Welche Ziele verfolgt der Auftraggeber eigentlich mit der Studie?

Ich nehme Herrn Schultz seine positive Einstellung zu Anglern durchaus ab.

Bin aber mehr als skeptisch ob das von den Auftraggebern auch so gesehen wird (siehe Meinungsmache in der Presse dazu, weder vom Institut noch von Auftraggeberseite erfolgte da bis jetzt auch nur der Versuch einer Richtigstellung (falls doch, bitte Quelle schicken).

Das wiederum legt dann nahe, dass diese Zielrichtung gewollt sein könnte......

Dass Berufsfischer die gleichen Interessen wie Angler haben, stimmt nur bedingt und teiweilse. Berufsfischerei ist schon immer "ausgewichen" (z. B. Gammelfischerei etc., aber auch andere Fanggebiete (siehe spanische Fischereiflotte) wenn bestimmte Arten/Gebiete nicht  mehr rentabel befischt werden konnten. 

Das bleibt den Anglern verwehrt, die sich mit den von der Berufsfischerei runinierten Gebieten und Beständen abfinden müssen.

Und das mit den vielen "Nebenerwerbsfischern" ein fast unkontrollierbare Klientel dazu kommt, wo vieles neben dem regulären Markt abläuft, macht die Sache auch nicht besser.

Grundsätzlich hätte persönlich ich nichts dagegen, ein Institut bei entsprechenden Umfragen zu unterstützen.

Dazu müsste aber schlicht klargestellt sein, dass dabei die Interessen der Angler vertreten werden.

Denn das hier ist ein Medium für Angler, nicht für Berufsfischer.

Sobald dazu klare Aussagen nicht nur vom ausführenden Institut, sondern auch von den Auftraggebern vorliegen, hätte ich damit kein Problem.

Solange diese Fragen jedoch nicht positiv geklärt sind, hätte ich defintiv Schwierigkeiten damit, eine solche Umfrage zu unterstützen.

Zu folgendem Zitat:


> Die Bemerkungen, dass die Datenmenge zu gering ist um Schlussfolgerungen für den Fang der Angler ziehen zu können, haben wir mit etwas gemischten Gefühlen gelesen. Natürlich sind wir da anderer Auffassung, sonst hätten wir die Ergebnisse nicht veröffentlicht.



Leider bleibt Herr Schultz hier mir persönlich zu allgemein. Es wurden da ja im entsprechenden Thread klar Fragen und Anmerkungen bezüglich der Aussagekraft in Hinsicht auf die Ermittlung der Daten gepostet - (von raubangler, der ja auch mit Statistik zu tun hat, z. B:


> Und das statistische Konstrukt, mehrere Erhebungen (bundesweite Fragebögen, Verprobung "vor Ort") in einer Berechnungsformel zu vermischen, kann er bei der Gelegenheit auch mal erläutern.


).

Alles in allem möchte ich mich hier ausdrücklich bei Herrn Schultz bedanken, dass er sich in diese Diskussion einbringt.

Meine grundsätzlichen Zweifel an der Zielrichtung der Studie bleiben jedoch gerade auch deswegen bestehen, wenn ich mir Auftraggeber/Finanzierung ansehe:


> Die Finanzierung erfolgte zu jeweils 50 % durch den Bundeshaushalt (das Bundesministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz) und die EU-Kommission.



Denn mir wäre es neu, dass das Ministerium oder die EU - Kommission der Bewirtschaftung der Bestände durch Angler positiv gegenüber stehen würden. 

Im Ernstfall bedeutet das in meinen Augen zukünftig dann Beschränkungen für Angler, damit die Fischerei weiterhin möglichst wenig eingeschränkt wird. 

Denn weder Kommission noch Ministerium sind zuerst Interesenvertreter für den Dorsch oder für die Angler. Sondern zuerst einmal für die Fischer und für die möglichst preiswerte und flächendeckende Versorgung der Bevölkerung mit Fisch.

Daher nochmal:
Sollte es entsprechende Stellungnahmen "pro Angler" von den Auftraggebern geben, diese bitte mir zuschicken oder Quellenangabe nennen.

Bis dahin werde ich meine skeptische Haltung gegenüber den Auftraggebern in Bezug auf die Folgen solcher Studien für uns Angler beibehalten.


----------



## raubangler (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Stellungnahme Herr Schultz (Institut für Ostseefischerei Rostock) zur Dorschstudi*

Die Stellungnahme ist in der Tat nicht sehr ergiebig.

Aber eine neue Information enthält sie doch.
Das Eigeninteresse des IOR an dieser Studie hatte ich bisher als Resultat einer Interessenvermengung mit der kommerziellen Fischerei gesehen.
Dem ist wohl auch so, aber die entscheidende Motivation ist hier zu suchen:

_*Zitat:*_
_*Auf der Basis dieser und anderer Pilotstudien soll die EU-Kommission in die Lage versetzt werden, zu entscheiden, ob diese Arbeiten zur Freizeitfischerei fortgeführt werden müssen, als jährliche Routine oder in bestimmten zeitlichen Abständen, oder ob sie nicht notwendig sind.*_ 

Es geht um Folgeaufträge für das IOR und das natürlich am besten auf jährlicher Basis!
Und die gibt es nur, wenn die Aussage der jetzt vorliegenden Studie entsprechend negativ für die Freizeitfischer ausfällt. Und - oh Wunder - sie ist negativ ausgefallen.

Vor Gericht ist das jetzt der Zeitpunkt, wo der Anwalt die Befangenheit der Richter feststellen läßt....


----------



## muz660socke (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Stellungnahme Herr Schultz (Institut für Ostseefischerei Rostock) zur Dorschstudi*

Irgendwie passt dieser Bericht auch ganz gut ins Bild. #d

*Polen fängt illegal Dorsch*

*WWF kritisiert Missachtung der EU-Fangquoten. Bestand vor dem Kollaps.*




         Hamburg - Der Streit zwischen der EU und Polen um die Dorschfischerei in der Ostsee eskaliert. Nach Angaben des WWF sind am heutigen Dienstag trotz des Brüsseler Fangverbots erneut polnische Fischerboote aus den Häfen von Darlowo und Gdyina ausgelaufen, um Dorsch zu fangen – mit Rückendeckung der Regierung in Warschau. „Polen bricht bewusst EU-Recht. Das Land riskiert den Kollaps der gefährdeten Dorschbestände. Damit bedroht Polen Tausende von der Fischerei abhängige Arbeitsplätze in den Ostseestaaten“, so Fischereiexpertin Karoline Schacht vom WWF Deutschland. Die jahrzehntelange Überfischung habe bereits vielen Menschen den Job gekostet.   
 Die EU hatte bereits im Juni die polnische Dorschfischerei untersagt, weil das Land die zugeteilte Fangmenge nach Einschätzung Brüssels in diesem Jahr bereits überschritten habe. Seit letzter Woche protestieren polnische Fischer gegen den Fangstopp. Am vergangenen Samstag waren erstmals Dutzende Boote trotz des Verbotes ausgelaufen. Die polnische Regierung kündigte an, die Fischer nicht zu bestrafen. „Polens Regierung muss sich an die Gesetze halten und die Fischerei sofort stoppen“, fordert Ewa Milewska, Beraterin des WWF Polen. Zudem müsse die Regierung endlich dafür sorgen, dass den Fischern wirtschaftliche Alternativen geboten würden.   
 Polens Fischerei erhält erhebliche Subventionen aus Brüssel. „Letztlich finanzieren auch deutsche Steuerzahler diese Form der Piratenfischerei, die von der polnischen Regierung gedeckt wird“, erläutert Karoline Schacht. Die EU müsse sicherstellen, dass keine Steuergelder in die illegale Fischerei fließen.   
 Der Ostsee-Dorsch gilt als bedroht. Wissenschaftler und der WWF fordern für den Bestand in der östlichen Ostsee einen kompletten Fangstopp. Die EU beschloss in den vergangenen Jahren entgegen der Expertenratschläge immer wieder neue Fangmengen. Laut WWF ist der östliche Dorschbestand auf ein Drittel seiner natürlichen Größe geschrumpft. Grund sind nicht nur zu hohe Fangquoten, sondern auch die illegale Fischerei. Viele Länder fangen 50 bis 100 Prozent mehr Dorsch, als erlaubt. Die aktuell von der EU erlaubte Fangquote für den Dorschbestand in der östlichen Ostsee liegt 2007 bei 40.000 Tonnen, davon entfallen 10.000 Tonnen auf Polen.   
 Der WWF fordert die EU zu einem entschlossenen Kampf gegen die illegale Fischerei in der Ostsee auf. Die EU könne die illegalen Fänge Polens im kommenden Jahr von der Quote abziehen und Subventionen streichen. Polen drohe zudem eine Klage vor dem Europäischen Gerichtshof.






Der Bericht ist vom 15.09.2007
Gruß, Gerd


----------



## hans albers (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Stellungnahme Herr Schultz (Institut für Ostseefischerei Rostock) zur Dorschstudi*

moin.:
 erstmal danke an herrn schulz für die stellungnahme...
 auch wenn sich sicherlich einiges in bezug auf die 
erhobene fangmenge hinterfragen liesse ,
finde ich den ansatz doch gut,
 den anglern fragebögen mit den entsprechenden 
erhebungen zu schicken.
 dass dann einige vereine diese nicht weitergeben bzw.
 nicht ausfüllen ist schade und 
wirft nun auch nicht gerade ein gutes bild auf angler/bzw.
 vereine.
im übrigen möchte ich noch einmal betonen
dass es bei der frage des ersten threads darum ging ,
ob man aufrgund dieser studie auch als angler einen 
teil der verantwortung übernehmen
kann und sich für schonzeiten/bzw gebiete 
/gegen laichdorsch angeln einsetzen kann
ohne immer darauf zu verwiesen , 
dass doch sowieso nur alle
schuld bei der Eu/bürokraten/berufsfischerei liegt.
das weiss inzwischen jeder, und der bericht 
über polnische fischer ist da ein trauriges beispiel...

aber man muss machmal erstmal im kleinen anfangen ,
um grosses zu bewegen.

greetz

hans


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Stellungnahme Herr Schultz (Institut für Ostseefischerei Rostock) zur Dorschstudi*

Ich habe selber mit Herrn Schultz lange telefoniert (fast 2 Stunden).

Das Ergebnis dieses Telefonates könnt Ihr dann im nächsten Magazin lesen (Novemberausgabe www.Anglerpraxis.de).


----------



## Sauerland (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Stellungnahme Herr Schultz (Institut für Ostseefischerei Rostock) zur Dorschstudi*

Wie immer, sie reden und reden und reden....... es wird nichts ,aber auch garnichts unserem Lieblingsfisch der Ostsee nützen, er hat leider aus meiner Sicht keine ausreichende Lobby um seinen dauerhaften Fortbestand zu sichern. 

Die schwarze Kugel schieben sich Berufsfischer  und Hobbyangler ja nun schon seit vielen  Jahren gegenseitig  zu, wen interressiert dies eigentlich noch ernsthaft?

Die EU, welche eigentlich hier die entscheidenen Regeln vorgeben müsste, ist durch Lobbyismus handlungsunfähig (siehe z. B. Fangquoten unseres östl. Nachbarn und deren politische Reaktion!!!)

Es ist aber müssig über die Schuld des derzeitigen Debakels ausschweifend zu diskutieren.

Über die Diskutionen stirbt der Dorsch!!!

Leider!

Sauerland


----------



## seeschwalbe (18. März 2008)

*AW: Stellungnahme Herr Schultz (Institut für Ostseefischerei Rostock) zur Dorschstudi*

Die Stellungsnahme des Herrn Schultz ist meiner Meinung nach genau so glaubwürdig
wie die Festnahme eines Täters, der 35 m vom Tatort entfernt von Zeugen gesehen
wurde.


----------

